# مولد الكهرباء الانضغاطية المغناطيسي



## يحيي شريف (9 يونيو 2015)

هل الجهاز الاتي يولد طاقة كهربائية من العدم؟
بعيدا عن قانون بقاء الطاقة فان الجهاز ادناه الذي قدمت له طلب براءة يبدو وكانه يولد كهرباء من العدم ؟! انا قدمت هذا الجهاز كمولد كهرباء عادي ولكني اعتقد انه قادر علي توليد الكهرباء من العدم!

يتكون الجهاز من اربعة مغناطيسات نيوديوم قوية متطابقة 1و2و3و4. مغناطيس 1و2 يتنافران مغناطيس 3و4 يتجاذبان ويؤدي ذلك الي ان المغناطيسان 1و3 في حالة اتزان دائمة لان قوة التجاذب تساوي قوة التنافر لان المغناطيسات متطابقة كما ان المسافات متساوية .
المغناطيسان 1و3 مثبتان بعمود باللون البني يمر داخل المغناطيس 2 و المغناطيس 4 مثبت علي سبيكة الكوارتز باللون البنفسجي.

يعتمد هذا الجهاز علي الغاء واحدة من قوي التجاذب المغناطيسية المتبادلة فالمغناطيس 3 يجذب المغناطيس 4 والمغناطيس 4 يجذب بدوره المغناطيس 3 واحدة من قوي التجاذب المتبادلة يتم الغاءها بقوة تنافر مساوية لنفس قوة التجاذب وفي الاتجاه المعاكس ويتم الاستفادة من القوة المتبادلة الاخري التي يجذب بها مغناطيس 3 مغناطيس 4 فيقوم مغناطيس 4 بالضغط علي سبيكة الكوارتز (باللون البنفسجي) لتولد تيارا كهربائيا اي اننا نبذل قوة صغيرة علي الجزء المتزن لنحركه يمينا ويسارا فينتج ذلك تغيير كبير في القوة المغناطيسية التي يضغط بها المغناطيس 4 علي الكوارتز, بتحريك الجزء المتزن بسرعة مناسبة حتي تتغيير القوة المغناطيسية في زمن وجيز لانتاج طاقة كهربائية هي صغير ولكن مع المقارنة مع القوة المستخدمة تكون كبيرة ويمكن زيادة الطاقة بعمل مجموعة كبيرة من هذا الجهاز لتحرك جميعها بقوة صغيرة.


----------



## الجبل الأقرع (14 يونيو 2015)

الفكرة غير واضحة .......


----------



## يحيي شريف (14 يونيو 2015)

الجبل الأقرع قال:


> الفكرة غير واضحة .......


ما هو الشئ غير الواضح ؟ اظن ان ذكر مغناطيس 1و2و4 و.... وكذا يشوش القارئ


----------



## محمد.المصري (17 يونيو 2015)

يحيي شريف قال:


> هل الجهاز الاتي يولد طاقة كهربائية من العدم؟
> بعيدا عن قانون بقاء الطاقة فان الجهاز ادناه الذي قدمت له طلب براءة يبدو وكانه يولد كهرباء من العدم ؟! انا قدمت هذا الجهاز كمولد كهرباء عادي ولكني اعتقد انه قادر علي توليد الكهرباء من العدم!
> 
> يتكون الجهاز من اربعة مغناطيسات نيوديوم قوية متطابقة 1و2و3و4. مغناطيس 1و2 يتنافران مغناطيس 3و4 يتجاذبان ويؤدي ذلك الي ان المغناطيسان 1و3 في حالة اتزان دائمة لان قوة التجاذب تساوي قوة التنافر لان المغناطيسات متطابقة كما ان المسافات متساوية .
> ...




طبعا لا ... لإنك إعتبرت أن المغناطيس 1 يؤثر فقط على 2 ..... ولكنه في الحقيقة يؤثر على 2 و 3 و4 
و كذلك المغناطيس 2 يؤثر على 1 و 3 و4 و الباقي بالمثل ... وهذا أنت لم تعتبره في الحسابات !!


----------



## يحيي شريف (18 يونيو 2015)

محمد.المصري قال:


> طبعا لا ... لإنك إعتبرت أن المغناطيس 1 يؤثر فقط على 2 ..... ولكنه في الحقيقة يؤثر على 2 و 3 و4
> و كذلك المغناطيس 2 يؤثر على 1 و 3 و4 و الباقي بالمثل ... وهذا أنت لم تعتبره في الحسابات !!


المسافة بين مجموعة المغناطيسات المتنافرة 1و2 ومجموعة المغناطيسات المتجاذبة 3و4 كبيرة 20 سم كطول للعمود البني كافي لاختفاء اثر المغناطيس 2 علي 3. كما ان حركة المغناطيسات 1و 3 المثبتة في العمود البني محدودة بحيث تزيد القوة يمينا وتختفي يسارا تتغير القوة الضاغطة علي سبيكة الكوارتز بالزيادة والنقصان عند تحريك الجزء المتزن. تغيير القوة يسبب تولد تيار كهربي.


----------



## يحيي شريف (22 يونيو 2015)

هذا الجهاز غير سابقيه من الاجهزة هذا الجهاز حقيقة يولد طاقة من العدم!!


----------



## soof (25 يونيو 2015)

يحيي شريف قال:


> هذا الجهاز غير سابقيه من الاجهزة هذا الجهاز حقيقة يولد طاقة من العدم!!



استاذ يحيى 
عملياً هل جمعت هذا الجهاز !!!! أم هي مجرد أفكار على ورق


----------



## يحيي شريف (26 يونيو 2015)

soof قال:


> استاذ يحيى
> عملياً هل جمعت هذا الجهاز !!!! أم هي مجرد أفكار على ورق


انا اعمل الان علي صنع الجهاز وسوف ارفع الفيديو بمجرد تصويره.


----------



## رشيد الديزل (11 يوليو 2015)

نتمنا لك اتوفيق انا جربت محرك المغناطيس ولكن للاسف كل المحاولات بات بلفشل برقم اتكلفه الباهضه التي اصرفتها على مغناطيس الريديم القوي ولكن اني لا افقد الامل على انه قديصل شخصاً ماء الى نتيجه واحب ان انبهك على تداخل المجال المغناطيس مع بعضها البعض


----------



## د حسين (12 يوليو 2015)

يحيي شريف قال:


> هل الجهاز الاتي يولد طاقة كهربائية من العدم؟
> بعيدا عن قانون بقاء الطاقة فان الجهاز ادناه الذي قدمت له طلب براءة يبدو وكانه يولد كهرباء من العدم ؟! انا قدمت هذا الجهاز كمولد كهرباء عادي ولكني اعتقد انه قادر علي توليد الكهرباء من العدم!
> 
> يتكون الجهاز من اربعة مغناطيسات نيوديوم قوية متطابقة 1و2و3و4. مغناطيس 1و2 يتنافران مغناطيس 3و4 يتجاذبان ويؤدي ذلك الي ان المغناطيسان 1و3 في حالة اتزان دائمة لان قوة التجاذب تساوي قوة التنافر لان المغناطيسات متطابقة كما ان المسافات متساوية .
> ...



معذرة أخ يحيى !!! لا هذا الجهاز ولا غيره يستطيع ان يولد الكهرباء من العدم..... سامحونا


----------



## د حسين (12 يوليو 2015)

يحيي شريف قال:


> هذا الجهاز غير سابقيه من الاجهزة هذا الجهاز حقيقة يولد طاقة من العدم!!



أرجو ان تتحتفنا بالاثباتات العملية والنظرية


----------



## د حسين (12 يوليو 2015)

يحيي شريف قال:


> انا اعمل الان علي صنع الجهاز وسوف ارفع الفيديو بمجرد تصويره.



الأصح ان تقول انك مازلت في مرحلة التصنيع وفي حال النجاح ؟؟؟؟ تنتقل الى التصوير وبعدها العرض ..... تحياتي ... وانصحك ألا تتعب نفسك وتخسر نقودك ووقتك ومعنوياتك ......


----------



## يحيي شريف (8 سبتمبر 2015)

جربت الجهاز ولم ينجح في توليد طاقة من العدم وانا انصح اي شخص بالابتعاد عن مثل هذه الطموحات لانها لا تتحقق ابدا فالقانون الاول للديناميكيا الحرارة ليس نظرية قابلة للنقض وانما قانون للطبيعة .
لاحظت انه عندما يضغط المغناطيس علي الكوارتز ولكي يولد الكوارتز تيار يجب ان ينحني وعندما ينحني يفسد الاتزان للمغناطيسيين فتظهر قوة مضادة للحركة ينتج عنها شغل مبذول. ولكني حصلت علي مولد كهربائي اكثر كفاءة من المولد العادي!! يقوم الجهاز بتحويل قوة صغيرة مسافة كبيرة الي قوة كبيرة مسافة صغيرة تتناسب مع طبيعة مادة الكوارتز لتوليد كهرباء لا ينشئ هذا الجهاز تيارات عكسية مثل التي ينشئها المولد العادي لذلك كفاءته اعلي وكذلك لا توجد حاجة للسرعات العالية التي تسبب في الفقد الحراري بالاحتكاك.


----------



## د حسين (8 سبتمبر 2015)

يحيي شريف قال:


> جربت الجهاز ولم ينجح في توليد طاقة من العدم وانا انصح اي شخص بالابتعاد عن مثل هذه الطموحات لانها لا تتحقق ابدا فالقانون الاول للديناميكيا الحرارة ليس نظرية قابلة للنقض وانما قانون للطبيعة .
> لاحظت انه عندما يضغط المغناطيس علي الكوارتز ولكي يولد الكوارتز تيار يجب ان ينحني وعندما ينحني يفسد الاتزان للمغناطيسيين فتظهر قوة مضادة للحركة ينتج عنها شغل مبذول. ولكني حصلت علي مولد كهربائي اكثر كفاءة من المولد العادي!! يقوم الجهاز بتحويل قوة صغيرة مسافة كبيرة الي قوة كبيرة مسافة صغيرة تتناسب مع طبيعة مادة الكوارتز لتوليد كهرباء لا ينشئ هذا الجهاز تيارات عكسية مثل التي ينشئها المولد العادي لذلك كفاءته اعلي وكذلك لا توجد حاجة للسرعات العالية التي تسبب في الفقد الحراري بالاحتكاك.


الأخ يحيى تحية طيبةاهنئك على شجاعتك ... والحمد لله هذه المرة الثالثة او الرابعة التي يعترف فيها أشخاص في هذا الملتقى ان تجربة محرك دائم الحركة هي فاشلة والحصول على اي نوع من الطاقة من العدم شئ مستحيل مهما كان الشكل او الطريقة او الفكرة ... تحياتي للشجعان أمثالك​


----------



## محمد.المصري (11 سبتمبر 2015)

يحيي شريف قال:


> جربت الجهاز ولم ينجح في توليد طاقة من العدم وانا انصح اي شخص بالابتعاد عن مثل هذه الطموحات لانها لا تتحقق ابدا فالقانون الاول للديناميكيا الحرارة ليس نظرية قابلة للنقض وانما قانون للطبيعة .
> لاحظت انه عندما يضغط المغناطيس علي الكوارتز ولكي يولد الكوارتز تيار يجب ان ينحني وعندما ينحني يفسد الاتزان للمغناطيسيين فتظهر قوة مضادة للحركة ينتج عنها شغل مبذول. ولكني حصلت علي مولد كهربائي اكثر كفاءة من المولد العادي!! يقوم الجهاز بتحويل قوة صغيرة مسافة كبيرة الي قوة كبيرة مسافة صغيرة تتناسب مع طبيعة مادة الكوارتز لتوليد كهرباء لا ينشئ هذا الجهاز تيارات عكسية مثل التي ينشئها المولد العادي لذلك كفاءته اعلي وكذلك لا توجد حاجة للسرعات العالية التي تسبب في الفقد الحراري بالاحتكاك.


.
بارك الله فيك أخي يحيى ..
إذا كان الجهاز لم ينجح .... فإنك إستفدت من هذه التجارب في الحياة العملية 
و فعلا يمكن تستفيد من هذه الخبرات في تحسين كفائة المولد الكهربي فهو مشروع ممتاز و يمكنك أن تأخذ برائة إختراع عليه
.
و بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## يحيي شريف (13 سبتمبر 2015)

هل تزيد شدة التيار بزيادة الضغط علي الكوارتز؟ ام ان هناك حد لزيادة التيار؟ لان هذا الجهاز لا يعمل علي ضغط سبيكة الكوارتز بتردد عالي فرايت ان ازيد قوة المغناطيس لزيادة التيار.


----------



## الكرك (10 مارس 2016)

رايت مثيل له صناعة رجل باكستاني فني وهو حقيقة وليست خيال


----------

